# cloning using a potatoe



## jaxl (Apr 10, 2013)

i got on facebook today and there was 10-15 people that had pictures of rose clippings in a potatoe so done a quick search and found this http://homeguides.sfgate.com/propagate-roses-using-potatoes-23904.html


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 10, 2013)

it distinkly says rosses 

let us know if it works on whut we are interested in


----------



## Trousers (Apr 11, 2013)

I'll try it with roses, but I bet my $4 rooting powder is more effective.


----------



## SS68396331 (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm guessing if you put the weed cuttting in a potato and the spud in soil, my money is on the potato to grow more potato's. I see an experiment in the future.


----------



## budman111 (Apr 15, 2013)

Worth a try I suppose...


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Apr 16, 2013)

ill fucking try it. i suck so bad at every method of cloning this could just be the ticket. now where the hell am i going to line up 30 potatoes at a time? 
I suspect a potato stays at the proper moisture all the time. not to wet and not to dry. 
I kind of think it might be to hard for the roots to push into though. 
roses are a woody plant with much sturdier stems.


----------



## billy4479 (Apr 16, 2013)

I saw this to thought it was a cool idea... I know a old lady who used to cut lemons in half scoop out the lemon leaving the peel intact put soil in there than use them to start seedling ..I guess it was something to do with dampening-off in seedling before you could by clean soil for seed starting at the store and I good alternate to formaldehyde or heat to sterilize soil for seedling plants ive never tried just thought it was a cool idea


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (Apr 18, 2013)

Sounds intriging, a somewhat similar concept to cloning on the plant. Which is taking rockwool and placing it somwhere on the stem of a plant that is already rooted. Keeping the rockwool moist, producing roots on the stem, while the plant is still actually rooted. I have no real idea, but I'm willing to bet, there is something worth trying here with the potato idea...


----------



## sum182 (Apr 18, 2013)

I better see some pictures of this soon...if not I may have to be that guy haha


----------



## brotherjericho (Apr 18, 2013)

What if we cross potatoes with some good stuff? I'd buy those potato chips!


----------



## MeekMill (Apr 23, 2013)

only clone? i have a mother plant in a sack of potatoes


----------



## Pepe le skunk (Apr 23, 2013)

They don't call them pot-atoes for nothing!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 24, 2013)

ilikecheetoes said:


> ill fucking try it. i suck so bad at every method of cloning this could just be the ticket. now where the hell am i going to line up 30 potatoes at a time?
> I suspect a potato stays at the proper moisture all the time. not to wet and not to dry.
> I kind of think it might be to hard for the roots to push into though.
> roses are a woody plant with much sturdier stems.


just one word....aerocloner. you can even make em yourself. 100% effective. or ebay for $60


----------



## dubba86 (Apr 24, 2013)

where are they for 60$ on ebay?


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Apr 24, 2013)

dannyboy602 said:


> just one word....aerocloner. you can even make em yourself. 100% effective. or ebay for $60


what is this aerocloner you speak of? Did you just invent it? Is it new? LOL
I have a collection of aero and bubble cloners. DIY and store bought. They are better than rockwool cubes but I'm still only %60 success or so.
I have a aero with a chiller. I have a tent with a humidifier. Ive tried cold water, warm water. low light, high light, HPS, Flouro. blah blah
im just cursed. Once they root I'm golden though so I just clone A LOT!!


----------



## kinamongpawns (Apr 26, 2013)

i have not lost a clone yet the way i do it.... i use a peat pellet for the clone with cloning powder then i put the clone in a small styrofoam cup and i put a sandwich bag over the cup close it with a rubber band creating a perfect dome trapping all that humidity. water daily. i have yet to lose a clone with this method. easy cheap and efficient


----------



## penguinking (Apr 26, 2013)

Been doin this for years... pfff... When im ready to transplant in the spring those lil clones love their potato homes! I mean it just makes way more sense to use a potato instead of something that actually is designed for cutting clones. Fuck Rapid Rooters; I say Potato all the way! While we're at it we should smoke some banana peels and nutmeg... that shit go HAWRD


----------



## karr (Apr 26, 2013)

Seriously, you can make your own cloaner for about 20-30 depending on size and, in my experience, i have 90+% success rate and viable roots in very short time.

Take a shoebox sized plastic tote with lid, or preferred sized, mines is bigger, drill inch+ holes mine are 1.5 or so. they need to be big enough to pull through the root mass, so if you like a bigger root mass then make bigger holes, either way i use a neroprene collar to wrap around the stem and hold the stem at the right height. 

buy a the smallest aquarium heater you can find, i paid about 8$ to get one with an internal thermometer that maintains temp, you really might not need this depending on ambient temps and air pump temps

Air pump, get one with a dual outlet. Get some quality air stones, you need two that are the length of your box. If you have a particularly wide box you may need more. 

Glue the heater to the bottom, glue the airstones as well if they dont sink. Also cover with a clear dome or something to keep the humidity in. 

fill the box up to about an inch below your stems/cuts. your cuts should never be submerged. 

drill some holes in the side of the box (above water line) so you can close the box with the lines running outside


Done!

Fill with 5.8 RO or distilled water, no nutes needed, you could do a few drops but keep the ppm/ec reeealllyy low. i typically just add a few drops of cal mag.

Cut your clone at an angle so more of the stem is severed, then, optionally, scrape off the skin around the bottom 1/4in around the stem (like your stripping a wire, but only lightly)

dunk her in some rooting gel (remove a small dab of jell then dunk stem in that, do not dunk right into the jar), set below a few basic cfls or just window light with a small light to negate the fr accumulation.


What happens is the bubbles from your airstones travel to the surface and pop. when they pop they send tiny droplets of water everywhere, making a very fine mist all over your clone stems. 


Naturally i get 100% success rate with these. Unfortunately between cat,dog, and old ferrets, i cant make that claim haha. It really is that simple and good. Not my design, been around forever.


----------



## Jogro (Apr 28, 2013)

JoGro sophisticated cloning technique: Its razor, plastic cup, tap water, 78F, 10 days.


----------



## scarpen8 (May 7, 2013)

ilikecheetoes said:


> ill fucking try it. i suck so bad at every method of cloning this could just be the ticket. now where the hell am i going to line up 30 potatoes at a time?
> I suspect a potato stays at the proper moisture all the time. not to wet and not to dry.
> I kind of think it might be to hard for the roots to push into though.
> roses are a woody plant with much sturdier stems.


hey what problems are you having with getting cloning to work out for ya, im sure if i can teach a 6 year old to clone i can help clear up any problems your having and get you cloning at 100%


----------



## spek9 (May 8, 2013)

ilikecheetoes said:


> ill fucking try it. i suck so bad at every method of cloning this could just be the ticket. now where the hell am i going to line up 30 potatoes at a time?


I LMFAO when I read this   Kudos!

-spek


----------



## mrCRC420 (May 8, 2013)

Here are my current clones  the big ones are like 1mo. And the domed are like 2.5weeks. They are from a 2008 bagseed mother, flowered andrevegged. Ummm, oh but one is a cutting from a plant that was a few weeks into flowering. Yea!


----------



## ricky6991 (May 8, 2013)

I get 100% success off even 3 inch big clones....

get a 5gallon bucket with a lid.
Cut holes in lid for neprene collars to hold the clone in place.
Place clone inside the neoprene so stem shows through the bottom of lid.
place a submerged pump into the bucket, have the pump outlet facing up towards the stems.
Place a pvc peice onto the outlet of pump horizontally and drill tiny holes in the pvc. 
At the hydro store they will sell small nipples which will go in these holes. 
Fill the water level up to the bottom of pvc peice With some roots excellerator.
Put it on a timer for 15min on and 15min off.
put entire bucket with clones under a lightbulb. NOT a T5 or anything strong.

when cutting the clone scrap lower part of stem which is inside the bucket so the hard material is not there. Then cut slices upward into the stem from the wound.

i get clones with roots all the way at bottom of bucket by 12 days. The pump when turned on by timer will pressurize the nipple and mist the under side of stems/roots. I do not use a humidity dome or mist the leafs.


----------



## LTsmoker (May 8, 2013)

How about starting a bagseed in a potatoe as an experiment? Imagine potatoe has to be peeled completely. Maybe some good chemistry going on here. WTF I'll drop a seed in a potatoe..................


----------



## hbbum (May 9, 2013)

LTsmoker said:


> How about starting a bagseed in a potatoe as an experiment? Imagine potatoe has to be peeled completely. Maybe some good chemistry going on here. WTF I'll drop a seed in a potatoe..................


I call dibs on the french fries that are made from the pot a to


----------



## Shmoaky (Sep 1, 2020)

hbbum said:


> I call dibs on the french fries that are made from the pot a to


High,

New.

Want pot a toe fries.

Best Regards,
Shmoaky

edit:

P.S. Pot a to


----------

